# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Clint Didier (U.S. House, WA-04)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Clint Didier
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* http://www.didier4congress.org/
*Social Media:* 
https://twitter.com/ClintDidier
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clint_Didier

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: WA
District: 04
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## tsai3904

*Election Information:*

- Primary is August 5
- Vote by mail ballots mailed July 18
- Top two primary (top two finishers move on to general election)

*Campaign Information:*

Website:  http://www.didier4congress.org/
Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/didier4congress
Twitter:  https://twitter.com/ClintDidier

*District Map:*

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/wa/4

*Endorsements:*

- Ron Paul: 




> I have known Clint for a few years and have rarely seen a man as passionate about the Liberty issues facing our country.
> 
> After spending seven years in the NFL, Clint went back to his home state of Washington with his wife and four kids to farm and run his excavation company.
> 
> Clint doesnt need another career. As he told my staff, his kids and grandkids are the reason hes running for office.


- FreedomWorks

*Video of Clint Didier introducing Ron Paul at a Presidential campaign event in 2012:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neuiecLJRvc

*Election Analysis:*

- June 29 local article notes Clint Didier is being watched closely to finish in top two:




> Wasserman said there are two candidates being watched closely by political interests back in D.C.: Former state representative and state Department of Agriculture Director Dan Newhouse, who is expected to raise more money than any of the others, and former NFL tight end and Eltopia farmer Clint Didier, a far right candidate with name recognition from previous campaigns and the backing of national tea party groups.
> 
> I think there is a sense among most Republicans in D.C. that they want someone they can work with rather than someone whos a perennial candidate whos good at getting attention for themselves, Wasserman said. So in the (House) delegation theres probably more support for Newhouse than there is for Didier.
> 
> Didier has already promised he will vote to oust Republican Speaker of the House John Boehner from his post if elected. Many of the same people and interest groups that supported Hastings, loyal to the House Republican leadership throughout his career, are already lining up behind Newhouse, Wasserman said.
> 
> I expect that more business groups will get behind Newhouse and help him try to compensate for the support Didier has gotten from more conservative outside groups, he said.

----------

